# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Irani sfidon Perendimin

## gerrard73

_Irani ka leshuar mengjesin e sotem 2 raketa me rreze te shkurter veprimi. Raketa qe jane ne gjendje te godasin nje objektiv deri ne 200 km largesi.  Pritet qe Irani te beje anovra te reja edhe ne ditet ne vazhdim, duke leshuar raketa me rreze te mesme veprimi por edhe me rreze te gjate veprimi, qe do te thote ne gjendje te godase shtetin e Izraelit bile edhe Europen. Sipas shefit te forcave ajrore Hossein Salami,  raketa “Shahab 3” do leshohet diten e neserme pas nisjes se testeve diten e sotme me leshimin e dy raketave me rreze te shkurter. Irani mendon se “Shahab 3” mund te pershkoje nje distance prej 2 mije km. “Sot leshuam raketat Zelzal, Tondar Fateh 110, ndersa ne mbremje do vazhdojme programin me leshimin e Shahab 1 dhe 2 me rreze te shkurter. Neser do leshojme Shalab 3”. 
Keto manovra vijne pak dite nga Asamblea e Pergjithshme e OKB-se. Ku tensionet u rriten ndieshem pas njoftimeve te sherbimeve sekrete per ekzistencen e nje centrali te dyte berthamore te shtetit islamik. Sherbimet sekrete gjermane kane arritur te zbulojne ekzistencen e nje centrali tjeter berthamor qe ndodhet mes rruges nga Teherani ne Kom, rreth 100 km nga Teherani.  Sherbimet sekrete kane arritur te bejne kyte zbulim si rrjedhoje e montimit te mikrokamerave dhe mikroçipeve te ndryshem ne disa pjese te shitura tek shtetit islamik. Shtetet prendimore kane preferuar te informohen mire per ekzistencen e centralit te dyte berthamor, per te mos perseritur gamimin qe u be Irakun e Sadam Huseinit, ku armet berthamore nuk u gjeten kurre.
Tani pritet reagimi i vendeve prendimore duke filluar nga Shtetet e Bashkuara. Me marrjen e lajmit per ekzistencen e centralit te dyte berthamore Obama pati deklaruar se "asnje opcion nuk mund te perjashtohet, perfshire edhe nje nderhyrje ushtarake". Franca Anglia dhe Gjermania ka kohe qe bejne presion tek administrata Obama per nje nderhyrje ushtarake. Nga ana tjeter gjate nje bisede telefonike me Spikren e Kongresit Amerikan Nancy Pelosi, kryeministri izralian Benjamin Netanyahu, deklaroi se, "nese nuk nderhyjme sot kur duhet te nderhyjme atehere?".  Po te shikojme gjendjen qe eshte duke u krijuar siç thoshte Jul Cezari, "Te gjitha rruget te çojne ne Rome". Me falni ne Teheran. 

/gerrard73/ _

----------


## xfiles

Mendoj se eshte e tepruar kur thuhet "sfidon perendimin",
perkundrazi irani ka vullnetin per tu afruar dhe bashkepunuar me perendimin.

----------


## AnaH_M

thoshte Jul Cezari, "Te gjitha rruget te çojne ne Rome". Me falni ne Teheran. 

/gerrard73/ [/COLOR]  [/SIZE][/I][/QUOTE]


Mire se shkoni-ju presin :Lulja3:

----------


## Darius

Mire se te shkoni thote ky krrici siper. Po pse jeton ne Gjermani ti, pse nuk shkon ne Arabi e te solidarizohesh me shpellaret e tjere aty? Pse ben ciu ciu qe nga mesi i Europes?

----------


## Milkway

> Mire se te shkoni thote ky krrici siper. Po pse jeton ne Gjermani ti, pse nuk shkon ne Arabi e te solidarizohesh me shpellaret e tjere aty? Pse ben ciu ciu qe nga mesi i Europes?


Se Irani ju jep buk e jo Gjermonia  :Lulja3:

----------


## goldian

ky mahmud ahmedinagjadi vetem ha *** me goje kot sa per te qene ne qender te vemendjes 
se sme duket dhe aq trim sa hiqet

----------


## Milkway

> ky mahmud ahmedinagjadi vetem ha *** me goje kot sa per te qene ne qender te vemendjes 
> se sme duket dhe aq trim sa hiqet


O goldi thojn tutju budalles se tmeqmit ska nevoje . 

E kti si dihet .

----------


## gerrard73

*Nje sulm ndaj Iranit asnjehere nuk ka qene me i mudeshem se sot. Administrata Obama ishte e bindur se Irani nuk kishte bere aq progres sa te kercenonte Izraelin dhe boten me armet e tije berthamore. Bile javet e fundit patem pothuajse nje zbutje te ndieshme ne kercenimet amerikane. Por sherbimet sekrete europiane bene qe te ndryshoe opinioni i presidentit Obama, duke sjellur lajmin e centralit te dyte. Europianet e dine shume mire se pa Ameriken nuk mund te behet asgje, dhe zbutja e pozicionit amerikan ndaj Iranit nuk ishte nje lajm i mire per Europen. Prandaj puna qe kane bere sherbimet sekrete duhet konsideruar nje obligim nga ana e Europes, duke pare se luften e ben gjithmone Amerika dhe vetem Amerka.*

----------


## Dito

> Mire se te shkoni thote ky krrici siper. Po pse jeton ne Gjermani ti, pse nuk shkon ne Arabi e te solidarizohesh me shpellaret e tjere aty? Pse ben ciu ciu qe nga mesi i Europes?



Shpellare: Irani konsiderohet shpellare, te me ndjesh por kjo eshte nje gafe.

----------


## Dorontina

> *Nje sulm ndaj Iranit asnjehere nuk ka qene me i mudeshem se sot. Administrata Obama ishte e bindur se Irani nuk kishte bere aq progres sa te kercenonte Izraelin dhe boten me armet e tije berthamore. Bile javet e fundit patem pothuajse nje zbutje te ndieshme ne kercenimet amerikane. Por sherbimet sekrete europiane bene qe te ndryshoe opinioni i presidentit Obama, duke sjellur lajmin e centralit te dyte. Europianet e dine shume mire se pa Ameriken nuk mund te behet asgje, dhe zbutja e pozicionit amerikan ndaj Iranit nuk ishte nje lajm i mire per Europen. Prandaj puna qe kane bere sherbimet sekrete duhet konsideruar nje obligim nga ana e Europes, duke pare se luften e ben gjithmone Amerika dhe vetem Amerka.*


*Nje komb i madh nuk ka nevoje per burra te madhenje por per burra te ndershem* 
shum thenie e bukur..
sot r trgun nr lajme ket qe shkruni ju, por europa rrin e rezervuar ne perjashtim te dy personave pro izrael sarkozi dhe angela qe duhet fitoi votat sot...

----------


## Darius

> Shpellare: Irani konsiderohet shpellare, te me ndjesh por kjo eshte nje gafe.


E kisha ne pergjithesi per keta qe solidarizohen tipat si ky ketu. Nuk te ndjej fare se e di mire se ca eshte Irani.

----------


## darwin

Izraeli zotëron rreth 200 mbushje bërthamore dhe nuk ka qeveri në botë që nuk e di këtë.


Ka dëgjuar njeri ndonjë gjysëm fjale kundër këtij rreziku? Nëqoftëse Izraeli ka 200 atëherë unë, thjesht dhe për pak ballancim, mendoj se do ishte e drejtë që dhe Irani të zotëronte 1.. por, vetëm 1!

_
jehudim nekarim_  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## gerrard73

> Izraeli zotëron rreth 200 mbushje bërthamore dhe nuk ka qeveri në botë që nuk e di këtë.
> 
> 
> Ka dëgjuar njeri ndonjë gjysëm fjale kundër këtij rreziku? Nëqoftëse Izraeli ka 200 atëherë unë, thjesht dhe për pak ballancim, mendoj se do ishte e drejtë që dhe Irani të zotëronte 1.. por, vetëm 1!
> 
> _
> jehudim nekarim_


*Ju keni degjuar ndonjehere shtetin e Izraelit te kercenoje ndonje shtet tjeter?
Nuk mund t'i generalizoni gjerat. Nuk mund te krahasoni nje shtet puro demokratik me nje shtet diktatorialo-religjoz.*

----------


## drenicaku

Ka ardh koha qe ti ipet nje leksion edhe iranit,ky far ahmedi negjat me siguri eshte i qmendur,nuk eshte duke par akoma qka don me gjet.
Jam i sigurt qe peshtim nuk ka vetem vonim,eshte qeshtje kohe dhe strategjie vendimi eshte narr besoi une qe ti ipet shkoll njeher e mire keti shteti.

----------


## mesia4ever

> thoshte Jul Cezari, "Te gjitha rruget te çojne ne Rome". Me falni ne Teheran. 
> 
> /gerrard73/ [/COLOR]  [/SIZE][/I]



Mire se shkoni-ju presin :Lulja3: [/QUOTE]

Mire se do i gjejne :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AnaH_M

> Mire se te shkoni thote ky krrici siper. Po pse jeton ne Gjermani ti, pse nuk shkon ne Arabi e te solidarizohesh me shpellaret e tjere aty? Pse ben ciu ciu qe nga mesi i Europes?


edhe ti paske ditur te emertosh njerzit me lloj lloj emrash a?mir flm,sta ze per te madhe.....doja shkurt te te tregoj pasi me kishe pyetur pse jetoj ne Gjermani,e nuk shkoi andej nga shpellat....pergjigja esht si vijon-jetoj ketu sepse kam arsyet e mia qe ti sesht patjeter ti dijsh,e nuk jetoj ne shpell sepse nuk jam njeri i shpelles,nese dikush duhet te jetonte ne shpell ateher ti do ishe shpellari me i madh sepse meresh me hulumtime te tilla,apo sesht ashtu.......un nuk u solidarizova me askend,sepse nuk thash asgje,thjesht u pergjigja ne shaka,mirepo juve ju vret cdo fjal nga ana e disave,ska lidhje ti ke drejtimin tend te te menduarit dhe vazhdo andej nga je duke shkuar,e me kend solidarizohem un ajo esht pun imja dhe besoj se ty ska cte intereson nje gje e tille

un nuk bej ciu ciu nga mesi i europes,un me ate qe solidarizohem bej edhe me shum se ze dhe jo vetem kur jam ne gjermani....

edhe si per fund duhet ta dijsh se nese Irani sulmohet kan te pesojn shum keq keta Izraeli i madh dhe i vogli.....

me shnet

----------


## AnaH_M

> Se Irani ju jep buk e jo Gjermonia


lum nana qe tka sa i mencur qe je,e ke tregu veten goxha burr

po mduket po na del mashkull a :djall i fshehur:

----------


## AnaH_M

> Mire se shkoni-ju presin


Mire se do i gjejne :buzeqeshje: [/QUOTE]

po i presin me kafe si duket

----------


## mesia4ever

> *Nje sulm ndaj Iranit asnjehere nuk ka qene me i mudeshem se sot. Administrata Obama ishte e bindur se Irani nuk kishte bere aq progres sa te kercenonte Izraelin dhe boten me armet e tije berthamore. Bile javet e fundit patem pothuajse nje zbutje te ndieshme ne kercenimet amerikane. Por sherbimet sekrete europiane bene qe te ndryshoe opinioni i presidentit Obama, duke sjellur lajmin e centralit te dyte. Europianet e dine shume mire se pa Ameriken nuk mund te behet asgje, dhe zbutja e pozicionit amerikan ndaj Iranit nuk ishte nje lajm i mire per Europen. Prandaj puna qe kane bere sherbimet sekrete duhet konsideruar nje obligim nga ana e Europes, duke pare se luften e ben gjithmone Amerika dhe vetem Amerka.*


Une ia kisha lon ne dore Izraelit a? Obama le te rrije atje me gruan e vet, Mishellin, mos te shqetesohen femijet. :buzeqeshje:  Shpresoj qe t'i ofrohet LIRIA edhe popullit Iranian qe po heq nen vuajtjet e fanatikeve fetare, pra mos te kufizohet vetem me sulm ajror, por edhe me sulm tokesor deri ne Teheran. Gjithesi mosnjohja e pavaresise se Kosoves ka qene nje hap i ngutshem i Izraelit, shpresoj qe ta rishqyrtojne se shpejti.

----------


## mesia4ever

> Mire se do i gjejne


po i presin me kafe si duket[/QUOTE]

Ne daq me kafe e ne daq me qaj, se njejte e kane :buzeqeshje:

----------

